
Ask HN: Engineer working with rLoop needs place to crash in Bay area - erbdex
Amir, a Mechanical Engineer from India has run out of the little money his parents could put up(dad has a truck he rents around), and hence accommodation in the bay area. He is working with the rLoop team competing for Musk&#x27;s Hyperloop One Global challenge. They also won the Hyperloop pod competition in [January this year](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;motherboard.vice.com&#x2F;read&#x2F;meet-the-redditors-who-designed-a-hyperloop-pod).<p>He comes from a very average college as me from India, and is in the midst of launching his career as a worthy mechanical engineer. Opportunities like these are very rare in India. His coming back to India right now will put him back into a crappy job. Do you know folks who could relay-host him for a week or two?<p>Their garage is right next to Facebook HQ. He can&#x27;t stay there because it is an incubated space. I&#x27;ve a friend who works in Sacramento but that&#x27;s two hours, one way. Amir has excellent work ethics. Can also help the folks he lives with a little household things, but has 14 hour workdays without weekends.<p>His Facebook profile is here, in case you want to put a face to the name: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;whiplash.01<p>Know someone who can help?
======
ralusek
What about his circumstances would change that would cause this period of 1-2
weeks to come to an end? Is that when the Hyperloop challenge is over? Would
he not need housing after that, or is he going back home aftewards?

~~~
erbdex
His circumstances would not change. We'd have to relay him for a couple of
months in a week, two week cycles. Asking for a month of hosting is too much
energy barrier. This is slightly working out. Got contacted by someone who's
ready to host him till 15th of August.

It's like a startup. Can't see the end but you know you can't stop. =)

Would you be able to help here?

------
brhsiao
You should put your email on your profile so people can email you instead of
randomly adding Amir on Facebook.

~~~
erbdex
Did that. Thanks!

Had added his profile so that people on the fence about hosting him would have
a face to see.

------
brudgers
Does he not receive a salary?

~~~
erbdex
Right now, no. The project had raised about $60K earlier via an Indiegogo
campaign but they ran out of it covering core engineering and manufacturing
expenses.

They would most probably be able to raise a round if they qualify the demo
round ahead.

~~~
askafriend
When is the demo round and what equity does he have in the project?

~~~
whiplash_01
Hello everyone! The test weekend is in last week of October. Currently, I do
not have any equity because my organization is a 501c3 in CA.

~~~
t_v
You should try [https://www.couchsurfing.com/](https://www.couchsurfing.com/)
like Airbnb, but free.

